# Steaming pitcher varieties advice....rattleware etc



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

About 4 weeks ago I ignorantly grabbed myself the first steaming pitcher I clapped eyes on which happened to be in John Lewis, Dualit........20oz ( I think ), no spout. So now I'm thinking of upgrading to something with a spout.

I would like to improve my chances of creating a basic bit of latte art, ive got the gaggia classic and silvia wand conversion....... So putting my skills to one side at the moment are all spouted pitchers more or less the same when it comes to the end result.......or do you preference a particular brand....shape etc that works better for you.

I've realised that pitchers come in a variety of surface materials...non stick etc......looked at the rattleware.....considering one of these, but I'm really shopping blind without advice...so any comments are welcome.

I will be steaming around 6 ounce, would you say 20 ounce a good size for this?

thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Anything with a pronounced spout will do. Have a look at the Motta range of jugs - see Cream Supplies. As for volume, you don't want to fill a jug more than half way to allow for expanded volume. Sorry, can't get my head round ounces. 6oz is about 180ml so a 500ml jug would be fine.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I did exactly the same thing!

I now have a Rattleware jug (don't remember what capacity but it's small and ideal for flat whites).

Different people like different brands/designs. I think for the price Rattleware is great quality and does the job as well as any other jug.

Personally I'm not a fan of teflon but others like it. I don't see any advantage. Stainless steel is elegant, hard wearing and easy to clean.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought from HD and it seems fine


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers all, rattleware or motta then.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

+1 on the Motta. I personally would go for Teflon as it doesn't get dirty marks on it.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wuyang said:


> Cheers all, rattleware or motta then.


I own both. I'm crap at latte art but Rattleware has the edge for me.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd go for a 12oz jug if you're only steaming 6oz. Get a 20oz jug for doing two at once.

I like classic jugs with a standard spout, but Rattleware and Motta are both good.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a couple Motta Europa teflon jugs, they're great. Love them. They're not just going to produce latte art though because they have a larger spout.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I have a couple Motta Europa teflon jugs, they're great. Love them. They're not just going to produce latte art though because they have a larger spout.


No good for the OP then.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I have a couple Motta Europa teflon jugs, they're great. Love them. They're not just going to produce latte art though because they have a larger spout.


Not sure whether you mean that you *can't* pour art with Motta jugs, or that they won't *magically* pour latte art for you.

Regardless...Motta jugs are very good for latte art.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> No good for the OP then.


I like the Motta for its long spout, it does help do different and more intricate art IMO. I didn't mean to be arrogant to the OP or anything. I just mean, don't expect miracles.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Nisbets do a whole heap of different sized milk jugs that start at a fiver. From about 350ml (ish) all the way up to about a litre or so I think.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I decided on the Motta Europa, gone for 20 ounce. Also treated myself to some 0.1g measuring scales off ebay which arrived today, cracking little things.....just the right size, only cost around £3.90 including postage and batteries....sweet.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anyone tried the Milkypitch pitchers?


----------



## destcc (Aug 13, 2014)

I find Motta good for tulips


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i use a 12oz rattleware myself, perfect size for flat whites or a single latte. Nice and easy to pour with and nice solid thick walls too. Its a lovely thing to work with and has done so perfectly for the two years I've had it.


----------

